
Play LongGammon, Russian Narde, Plakoto Express, and Khacapuri online - vasilis
https://www.itavli.com/forum/topic/web-version-3-1/
======
vasilis
You can now play these games online from your mobile device
[https://www.itavli.com/forum/topic/mobile-
version-4-8-3/#pos...](https://www.itavli.com/forum/topic/mobile-
version-4-8-3/#postid-84)

